# Proud mommy..



## sighthoundmommy (Jul 14, 2008)

these are my babies..Sam is the Saluki 13 yrs old, Truman is the Afghan Hound, 11 months old, and Marley is the JRT 4 yrs old.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

They're all beautiful!


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a Jack that looks JUST like yours. Expect he has a tennis ball in his mouth most of the time!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

I've got a huge soft spot for sighthounds. My brother had to euthanize his rescued greyhound last year due to a brain tumor that affected her hind end. She was a beautiful, sweetheart of a girl.

I haven't seen a saluki in a long time until recently. Two weekends ago my dog food store had a party and a 1 year old Saluki showed up. He had a blast playing with my old man Poseidon. There used to be a Saluki show at the Kentucky Horse Park that ran alongside the horse show I attended every year, and I always made sure to go watch the Salukis when I wasn't watching one of my horses in the ring. Such elegant elegant dogs.

Welcome to the site!


----------



## sighthoundmommy (Jul 14, 2008)

That's the Saluki national...I used to show him in that show! We used to walk over through the horsebarns and watch the classes ..they were Arabians I think?...


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Yep, Arabs. The show is the Egyptian Event, for Arabs of Straight Egyptian or Egyptian Related lines (as certified by the Pyramid Society).


----------

